# hibernate/s4 with amdgpu fails

## karmaking

I'm having trouble with hibernating/suspend-to-disk/s4 on my new AMD Carrizo box.

Upon s2disk/pm-hibernate/echo disk > /sys/power/state, the system tries to hibernate but fails and eventually just reboots. No hints in the logs.

Suspend-to-RAM/S3 works fine.

When I disable the amdgpu driver, hibernate & resume work fine.

No difference between amdgpu as module and built-in.

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20170519; only amdgpu blobs.

Any hints appreciated.

Cheers, Daniel

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.3.6 (python 3.4.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.24-r1, 4.11.3-gentoo x86_64)                                                                                                                       

=================================================================                                                         

System uname: Linux-4.11.3-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_A12-9800_RADEON_R7,_12_COMPUTE_CORES_4C+8G-with-gentoo-2.3                   

KiB Mem:    15852376 total,  12708640 free                                                                                

KiB Swap:   20980884 total,  20980884 free                                                                                

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 26 May 2017 08:30:01 +0000                                                           

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1                                                                                                        

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1                                                                                     

ccache version 3.3.4 [enabled]                                                                                            

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo                                                                              

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.13::gentoo, 3.4.6::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.3.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.8.1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.26.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo, 6.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.24-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-11.x googleearth google-chrome Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE skype-4.0.0.7-copyright TeamViewer PUEL"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=bdver4 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=bdver4 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gcj gdbm gif glamor gnutls gpm gtk hddtemp history iconv ipv6 java jpeg kipi kwallet lcms libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit postproc ppds qml qt3support qt5 readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vim-syntax vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xscreensaver xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" SANE_BACKENDS="hp genesys plustek" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## PrSo

Hi karmaking,

IMHO it is kernel bug inside amdgpu/radeon driver.

I'm using Lenovo laptop which has APU a6 6310 with R4 (beema).

According to amdgpu my machine cant even suspend (s3) twice in a row. First time it's working but I have error in dmsg:

```
[drm:amdgpu_atombios_dp_link_train [amdgpu]] *ERROR* displayport link status failed

[drm:amdgpu_atombios_dp_link_train [amdgpu]] *ERROR* clock recovery failed
```

After second resume from suspend laptop has a hard lockup, fan is spinning at full RPM's, the only thing I can do is press "power" button for reboot.

I cant bisect because since I remember amdgpu driver never worked correctly with this Lenovo.

I have made bug report on this situation:

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100979

And I'm waiting if/when the dev's will repair the driver.

As subsumption from my side I can only advise you two things, stay with amdgpu driver and enjoy that yours machine can at least suspend without hard lockups, or try erlier versions and if some of them works try to bisect and report a bug.

I hope this helps you.

[Moderator edit: fixed broken link. -Hu]

----------

## geek_minion

Hello,

I cannot hibernate my laptop (HP Probook 455 G3) either. It has an AMD A10-8700P Radeon R6. My kernel version is 4.9.34-gentoo. It has never hibernated to disk with amdgpu (including with older kernels).

The screen turns off, the CPU gets very hot, the fan goes to max. RPMs. All I can do is turn off. If I use the VESA driver it hibernates & resumes fine.

Jason.

----------

